# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Bánh trung thu Long Đình  quà tặng ý nghĩa

## bungao

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* trân trọng giới thiệu sản phẩm *Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* với các hương vị đặc trưng của *bánh trung thu Hồng Kông*. Sản phẩm Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình phong phú với 6 loại bánh mang những tên gọi đầy ý nghĩa:* Long Đình Phúc Quý, Long Đình Tứ Quý, Long Đình Phú Quý, Long Đình Gia Quý, Long Đình Nguyệt Quý, Long Đình An Quý*. Với 8 loại hương vị tinh khiết tự nhiên: trà xanh, đậu đỏ, sen trắng, đậu xanh tảo biển, lá dứa, hạnh nhân, khoai môn và hạt dẻ.

*Bánh Trung Thu Long Đình* được sáng tạo bởi nghệ nhân làm bánh Hồng Kông - sư phụ Wang Yue Lun với kinh nghiệm và bí quyết gia truyền đã tạo ra sản phẩm bánh trung thu ngon nhất, đẹp nhất dành tặng cho đời.

Mỗi sản phẩm là một tác phẩm đích thực xứng đáng trở thành món quá tinh thần ý nghĩa, thể hiện tấm lòng tri ân với gia đình.

Với dịch vụ khách hàng chuyên biệt, bánh trung thu Long Đình sẽ tặng bánh trung thu đến tận tay gia đình, đối tác của quý khách. Món quà tinh thần ý nghĩa này sẽ được nhà hàng Long Đình trao tặng với phong cách trang trọng và chuyên nghiệp nhất.

*Nhà hàng Long Đình* xin chúc quý khách một mùa trung thu hạnh phúc, đoàn viên!

Bạn có thể đặt mua bánh trung thu Long Đình tại
*Nhà hàng Long Đình 
64B Quán Sứ - Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: 04 3942 9168

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 1 
288 Bà Triệu – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3974 5945 

Nhà hàng Asahi Sushi 2 
76 Triệu Việt Vương
Điện thoại:04 3944 7966

*Hotline: *0902 286 286
*website: longdinh.vn
website: banhtrungthulongdinh.vn

----------

